# Texas Cheap Customers



## Dyna7575 (Mar 11, 2020)

Came from Colorado and have been roofing mostly using insurance and xactimate payout. But Texas seems to be a huge difference in market we’ve been losing a lot of business due to us being higher priced customers don’t give a shit about what product you use if you meet the adjuster, if you give away free upgrade or warranty, seems they just want the cheapest guy and they want it done perfect???

What are guys typically charging per square for residential 3 tab and dimensional? 

We’re getting out bidder by larger companies even at 220-250 a square i Colorado we can charge 350 per square and no one get 5 estimates ? Too many contractors waving deductibles lie they ain’t suppose to... you know who you are 😔 out there.


----------



## DukeOfTX (Feb 12, 2020)

I just replied on another thread about the same exact thing. 

I lost a bid last week because the other company was going to eat 1% of a 2% deductible. We tried to explain that it was illegal. Now, just this morning, watching the roof strategist I started to think about how we went about our explanation of illegal activities with the customer.

In the future I will be leaning on (explain to clients) the other roofers will to "eat a deductible". It will include questions like
- If the other guy is willing to do shady thing like pay part of your deductible, do you think he's going to follow the manufacturers protocols for installation?
- If he doesn't, you know that's going to ruin your chances of warranty if anything comes up in the following 5-10-15 years.
- If he's willing to do that do you think he's going to be an honest person with you?
- And do you really think companies operating against laws that were put in place to protect you are going to follow through with your wishes and desires?
- Those are some of the things you should consider when dealing with shady businessmen who are operating against legal procedures.


----------



## Dyna7575 (Mar 11, 2020)

Those are very good questions I like that I spoke with a couple insurance companies about the details of the practice of under bidding insurance coverages and they told me that of the customer pays less then what they paid that is illegal and they can and will do a claim audit and she explained to me that contractor are highly welcome to report customers and companies that under bid and it will be anonymous but part of me see that as creating a bad name for myself but the other half feels like that might be what it takes to cut out these illegals doing roofs and other companies creating toxicity in our professional industry so I like to think what are your thoughts guys?


----------

